# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Koorts bij kinderen - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Koorts bij kinderen*

In geval van koorts bij kinderen, is het belangrijk te beseffen dat koorts op zichzelf niet gevaarlijk is, en dat andere symptomen (zoals vertraagde, versnelde of moeilijke ademhaling, huiduitslag,... ) belangrijker zijn bij het bepalen van de ernst van een infectie. 
Het gebruik van een koortswerend middel bij het kind zou slechts moeten overwogen worden wanneer de koorts ongemak of symptomen veroorzaakt. Koortswerende middelen hebben geen positieve invloed op de duur van de ziekte, en verminderen ook niet het risico van complicaties, met inbegrip van koortsstuipen. 
Wanneer toch een koortswerend middel wordt gebruikt, dan geeft u het best paracetamol of ibuprofen. Acetylsalicylzuur (aspirine) wordt afgeraden in geval van koorts bij het kind omwille van de mogelijkheid van een verhoogd risico van Reye-syndroom.
De iets langere werkingsduur van ibuprofen kan een voordeel zijn ten opzichte van paracetamol. Maar bij ibuprofen is de kans op bijwerkingen (zoals maagproblemen, overgevoeligheidsreacties en risico van nieraantasting, vooral bij dehydratie) iets groter. Indien gekozen wordt voor ibuprofen, moet men aandachtig zijn voor situaties die het risico van ongewenste effecten kunnen verhogen zoals dehydratie, diarree, nierinsufficiëntie, infectie met het varicellavirus.
Het is belangrijk een dosis te gebruiken die aangepast is aan het gewicht van het kind, en de aanbevolen maximale doses niet te overschrijden:
- paracetamol: tot 4 maal per dag 10 tot 15 mg/kg
- ibuprofen: - 6 à 12 maand: tot 3 x p.d. 50 mg
- 1 à 2 jaar: tot 3 à 4 x p.d. 50 mg
- 2 à 7 jaar: tot 3 à 4 x p.d. 100 mg
- boven 7 jaar: tot 3 à 4 x p.d. 200 mg

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

